# Cannon A410?



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm in the market for a digital camera. I can get the Canon A410 for a little over $100 and wondered if anyone here has experience with it. My intended use for it is taking pictures of fish or spots I visit--no big time landscape photography, and things mostly close up. Will this work for me? Or can anyone reccomend something better that's going to stay under $200?


----------

